#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη κλιματισμού ως υπόδειγμα

## vivi-gewrgiadou

Καλημέρα.. μήπως μπορει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με κλιματισμό? Έχει κάποιος καμιά μελέτη κλιματισμού να μου στείλει ?

----------

